# PM9600 System Error Type -127



## vjmacaddict (Mar 30, 2008)

Our PM9600 was working just fine, until this morning. It started to boot, loaded all the extensions, then the bomb!! System error type -127.

I tried rebooting several times, same problem. Tried booting from Norton, Tech Tool Pro, and Disk Warrior, but the same error appears. I tried holding down the S key to turn off extensions, and also held down the C key to start from the CDs, but didn't work.

Any ideas? Is this PM toast? What can I do to get it to boot and try using a disk utility application?

-- Jim
+_+_+_+_+_+_+


----------



## DeltaMac (Mar 30, 2008)

A type -127 error is an HFS error, specifically an internal file system error
Here's what I found - 
Error Code: -127, "Internal file system error" 
The main cause is a corrupted Directory file. 
Try repairing the disk with a repair utility. If the error persists, the disk might need reinitializing.

Simple if you have an external SCSI drive handy....


----------



## vjmacaddict (Mar 30, 2008)

DeltaMac said:


> A type -127 error is an HFS error, specifically an internal file system error
> Here's what I found -
> Error Code: -127, "Internal file system error"
> The main cause is a corrupted Directory file.
> ...



I just received the Power Mac 9600 about one week ago. There was no original install disk. The machine has been upgraded with a G3 500Mhz card. I do not have an external SCSI HD.

I was thinking on taking both of my HDs from our dead PM7300, and also the G3 500Mhz upgrade card from the 7300, and installing in the 9600. If that doesn't work ..... 

I already tried booting from Disk Warrior, TechTool Pro, and Norton Utilities, all original disks with OS 9.1. None of those CDs would boot the 9600. Strange .... the extensions on the 9600 loaded, but just as the last on loaded, the bomb and System Error Type -127 ....


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Mar 31, 2008)

Try booting with extensions off (hold the "Shift" key down at boot, not the "S" key) and see if you can make it through the boot process.  If so, more than likely, some extension is borking the boot process.


----------



## vjmacaddict (Mar 31, 2008)

ElDiabloConCaca said:


> Try booting with extensions off (hold the "Shift" key down at boot, not the "S" key) and see if you can make it through the boot process.  If so, more than likely, some extension is borking the boot process.



I already tried hold down the Shift key when booting. All the extensions appear at the bottom of the screen as usual when booting, but then the bomb appears with the System Error Type -127.

I'm about to open up this beast and reseat everything, take my old G3 500Mhz upgrade card from our dead 7300, and also try swappng RAM, and getting a new PRAM battery. I will also try connecting the two HDs from our dead 7300.

Hopefully, the problem isn't too serious ..... 

-- vjmacaddict
+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+


----------



## DeltaMac (Mar 31, 2008)

If you see all the extensions loading as normal, and you don't see 'extensions turned off or disabled' on the Welcome to Macintosh window, then you didn't hold the Shift key down early enough in the boot process....


----------



## vjmacaddict (Mar 31, 2008)

DeltaMac said:


> If you see all the extensions loading as normal, and you don't see 'extensions turned off or disabled' on the Welcome to Macintosh window, then you didn't hold the Shift key down early enough in the boot process....



I cracked open the 9600 .... The inside was already very clean!! I reseated the RAM, took the PRAM battery from my dead 7300 and replaced the dead PRAM battery in the 9600. Installed two HDs from my dead 7300, and added the USB card from the 7300. Also, took the RAM from the 7300 and added to the 9600, so now there should be 584MB of RAM on the 9600.

Put everything together .... Now the 9600 does boot .... One of the previous problems seems to be the CD-ROM ... Not sure, but maybe it is not connected internally correctly? That probably explains why I couldn't boot from any of the CDs!!! I will need to open up the 9600 and change the plug for the CD-ROM to see if that works.

I'm running Disk Warrior from another internal HD (from my original G3 Blue & White, which is dead). Seems to be working ok. I need to figure out how to get the CD-ROM working, so I can try booting up from DiskWarrior, Norton, or TechTool Pro, and run the disk utilities and repairs.

I'd like to get a new, small HD (40-60GB, IDE?) for this 9600, maybe even a new SCSI HD (6-9GB?). Any suggestions??

-- vjmacaddict
+_+_+_+_+_+_+


----------

